# "Dialed IN" on the fish!



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

To say that Nick and Jacob have been "dialed in" on the fish over the last week would probably be an understatement. With the water temperature rising, the guys decided to see if it was warm enough to fish with croaker. Wednesday morning they picked up a few dozen and headed out to see if it was time to put the lures up for the summer. By 8:15am the decision was clear and it looks like the lures will have the next couple of months off. Wednesday-Sunday the guys pretty much hammered the fish and were limited on trout by mid-morning. Wading the grass beds during a moving tide is still producing the best bite. When the tide isn't moving the bite pretty much turns off and it becomes fishing again instead of catching. I hope everyone enjoys the pictures and don't hesitate to contact us if you'd like to catch some fish like you see below. Our weekends are getting pretty full throughout the summer, but we still have some week days available. 

Nick still has a few puppies left out of his litter and they will be ready to go home in about 2-3 weeks. If you are wanting a started dog, that is also an option. Just get in touch with us for more details. 

_We still have a boat open for this thur, fri and sun if anyone is interested. For more pictures and available dates, just click:_ http://www.run-n-gunadventures.com/report/viewtopic.php?p=238#238


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

Jacob is still open for this Thur, but the rest of this week/weekend is booked.


Next week Nick and Jacob are both open on Wed, and Jacob still has Thur available as well.


----------



## Run-N-Gun (Jul 5, 2007)

The thunderstorms that rolled through in the early morning hours had our trip a little behind schedule today. The group finally pulled out of the harbor shortly after 7am once the weather broke. Keying on the same areas that had been producing full boxes over the last week, Nick quickly put the guys on the fish. With more storms moving in around lunch time, the group decided to call it a day right before noon. They still ended the day with a strong box of fish, especially considering the weather conditions. This week and next week are pretty much booked up, but the following week still has a few openings including May 23rd, 24th & 25th.


----------

